# Watkins 25 Information



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

After considerable research while shopping for a shallow draft (learner) boat, I have ruled out most of the prefab trailerables (Hunter 260, Catalina 250, etc). The reason that I have ruled these out are the inherent problems with water ballast and swinging mechanisms. I am strongly considering a Watkins 25 with the shallow fixed keel. I like the roominess of the boat. I know that it will not sail well into the wind, but that is a negligible problem for me. Doeas anyone have any other positive or negative input regarding the Watkins 25?


----------



## cwhitney (Oct 20, 2009)

*watkins 25/shallow draft*

Pray tell! I jus' bought a Watkins 25 this summer, (09). After re-placing the running rigging, & other work I plan on taking it out before end of the month, (October). Naturally I'm curious to see how she behaves...especially with the shalow draft & high freeboard. I can look at her & tell she's not fast. However you never really know until you take her out. Prior to this I understand she was out of the water frim '95 until 2009. The diesel runs well, [it's not the original]. Sails look great. Interior/exterior also. One burner on the stove has never been lit. Seals in the toilet look about gone. Anybody out there got any advice for me on this one...My previous craft for 20 years was a 16 ft. hobie... this is a big step up for me.


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

cwhitney - Welcome to Sailnet, but you just posted in a thread from 2004 where the Original Poster has only one post. 

Maybe this will stir up some other Watkins owners for you.


----------



## SoC (Feb 12, 2005)

awking,

Never sailed a Watkins 25, but back in the day when I had an old beat up O'Day 22 there was a nice newer Watkins 25 in the same yard. I would always talk with the owner about the boat as I thought it was a nice looking boat, well laid out. One day it came back to the yard with the main sheet traveller ripped out, apparently there was some issue with how they were installed, he got out in a blow and crash jibbed the boat ripping the thing out of the deck. Don't remember why it happened, might want to look into how the traveller is bolted down.

SoC


----------



## cwhitney (Oct 20, 2009)

Well thanks for that tibbit of exciting news. One more thing to worry about but don't want to kill the fun in it.


----------



## Racecase (Feb 5, 2013)

I know this is an older thread now but there are still some Watkins out there! I just picked up an '83 Watkins 25. It has the 4ft draft keel, which ive heard is rare. 

Sailing upwind is a pain but do-able. Going with the wind I can easily hit 5 knots, not a racer but still fun to sail. 

As for the traveler, its bolted through to the interior ever 2 inches our so (maybe 15-20 bolts total). There isnt any backing but with that many bolts in a good location it must have been a very strong gust and jibe to pull it out. 

She does have a high freeboard and will dance like crazy at anchor if its windy.


----------



## 2nd Chance (Dec 21, 2014)

I had a 1984 Watkins 25 that I bought new in 84 and sailed in Tennessee. Sold the boat in 93 to a guy in Knoxville. Saw the boat in 2003 with a another owner at Blue Springs Marina near Kingston TN. Does anyone know who may own the boat now. It had the name "IMPULSE" on the stern.


----------



## PatrickWentz (Jan 19, 2019)

Do you still have the Watkins 25 with the 4 foot keel? I have a shallow draft Watkins 25 and am looking for a deeper keel model. Let me know if you ever want to sell it.


----------



## Shbehncke (8 mo ago)

PatrickWentz said:


> Do you still have the Watkins 25 with the 4 foot keel? I have a shallow draft Watkins 25 and am looking for a deeper keel model. Let me know if you ever want to sell it.


I'm thinking about selling mine, I have the forefoot draft. Evidently there was only four or five made, a special order. My boat is a super sailor, really stiff in the wind. But I would like to get a bigger boat for the family


----------

